# Nylabones



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

How can you let your dogs eat plastic?
I don't use these bones. They appear and feel and cut n crumble just like plastic!

Not to mention chews like this:
http://www.nylabone.com/product-finder/my-pet-is/dog-small/happy-time-longlasting-chews.htm
Ingredients:
Wheat Starch, Rice Flour, Wheat Gluten, Glycerin, Chicken, Powdered Cellulose, Lecithin, Guar Gum, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavor, Natural Bacon Flavor, Natural Beef Flavor, Annatto Extract Color, Turmeric, Mixed Tocopherols (natural preservative), Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Inositol, p-Aminobenzoic Acid, Ferrous Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Copper Oxide, Manganous Oxide, and Sodium Molybdate 

NOT something I'd even eat myself! My rule of thumb is: "If I won't eat it or even like the taste of it. I won't give it to my dog"(only used on dog products. NOT people food)RAW is an exception because dogs don't cook their food


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> RAW is an exception because dogs don't cook their food


They hire humans to do their cooking.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Nylabones ARE plastic. Which is why they feel like plastic. . .. The dogs aren't supposed to eat them, and if they do ingest small shreds, they're supposed to pass through harmlessly. 

The edible ones don't have the best ingredients, no, but they last a long time and don't break their teeth. And sometimes you need a few minutes of chew time!


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Nylabones ARE plastic. Which is why they feel like plastic. . .. The dogs aren't supposed to eat them, and if they do ingest small shreds, they're supposed to pass through harmlessly.
> 
> The edible ones don't have the best ingredients, no, but they last a long time and don't break their teeth. And sometimes you need a few minutes of chew time!


Even when I worked at PetsMart the customers had negative reviews about how well the bones hold up. I don't see the need to feed your dog something unhealthy when you can purchase a cheap slab of beef ribs, freeze em, and let your dog go at em! Marrow bones from Publix aren't even the best(they can chip teeth) but their better than risking your dog eating plastic!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I do agree that I don't really like giving my dog plastic to chew on. Never had good luck with nylabones personally. Jackson only likes those flexichew ones and he eats them WAY too fast... makes me entirely too nervous. I feel like I'm just allowing him to chew off pieces of plastic and hoping anything he may swallow passes. So yeah we just don't do them in this house.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eh, Toby loves Nylabones. He goes through one Galileo about every 3 months or so. He can't have ribs in the house, so why not? He's the only dog I've met who actually likes them, though. Most dogs think chewing on a hunk of plastic is pointless.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

my 70 lb foster lab scares me with real bones, he has some crazy powerful chompers and can crack a bone in a minute or two. We've had good luck with nylabones (never the edible ones and never the gummy ones) as they dont chip when he drops them on the concrete, dont crack, and if pieces come off they're small enough to pass through.

For a pug? go for it. But other than finding a huge frozen tibia or something, rib bones are simply not big enough for some dogs.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Eh, Toby loves Nylabones. He goes through one Galileo about every 3 months or so. He can't have ribs in the house, so why not? He's the only dog I've met who actually likes them, though. Most dogs think chewing on a hunk of plastic is pointless.





Rescued said:


> my 70 lb foster lab scares me with real bones, he has some crazy powerful chompers and can crack a bone in a minute or two. We've had good luck with nylabones (never the edible ones and never the gummy ones) as they dont chip when he drops them on the concrete, dont crack, and if pieces come off they're small enough to pass through.
> 
> For a pug? go for it. But other than finding a huge frozen tibia or something, rib bones are simply not big enough for some dogs.


okay.....you've got the marrow bones in Publix. I've bought a package of 6 or 8 for about $5. Also, if you talk to your butchers in your grocery stores they'd happily give you their left over pieces/bones. A friend of mine feeds 3 danes and gets femur bones straight from publix butcher for about $1-2 a pound. He's even given her a few free ones.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Simple, My dogs can have their nylabones 24/7 I can safely leave a nylabone in the crate while I'm gone. I can't do that with real bones. And honestly little tiny rice sized pieces of plastic that might be consumed are much better than the other things the dogs could be trying to ingest out of boredom.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Simple, My dogs can have their nylabones 24/7 I can safely leave a nylabone in the crate while I'm gone. I can't do that with real bones. And honestly little tiny rice sized pieces of plastic that might be consumed are much better than the other things the dogs could be trying to ingest out of boredom.


You're dogs aren't supposed to eat plastic. So what then makes nylabones any safer than any other piece of plastic!?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

PunkyPug said:


> You're dogs aren't supposed to eat plastic. So what then makes nylabones any safer than any other piece of plastic!?


My dogs aren't supposed to eat blankets either and those are MUCH more dangerous to ingest. If I leave the puppy in her crate with a blanket and a nylabone, she chews on the nylabone. If I leave her in the crate without the nylabone she chews on the blanket.

You keep on talking about "the risk of eating plastic" Can you tell me exactly what this risk is? Sure it has ZERO nutritional value and in very large quantities can cause obstructions but there is really nothing horrible about ingesting a little plastic now and then especially when I know for a fact that the pieces are TINY. This is why when a toddler eats Barbie's shoe the doctor just laughs and says check the poop. They are not given to the dog for a food as you are suggesting, they are given as a way to keep the mind and body occupied for a while.

I am NOT going to give my dogs a real bone to chew on when I'm not there to supervise sorry not gunna happen!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Besides, they don't digest the plastic. So it shouldn't do any harm.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Take it from someone who has assisted and seen enemas under anaesthetic on dogs with blockages, the cause of the blockage most the time has been bones with the odd bit of rope or blanket. But I have never seen Tiny bits of plastic cause a blockage, if it was a bigger bit then maybe. If it does no harm then to me, there's nothing wrong with it. If you don't like them then simply don't use them.


----------



## Mommy_to_HaileyMay (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe I'm a complete fool, but I never thought that the dog was supposed to eat the nylabone. I thought that they were flavored plastic with ridges meant to clean teeth and prevent boredom chewing. Sure, my pup has made the edges of her nylabone rough but she hasn't truly eaten it and I don't anticipate her doing so.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh for crying out loud. Whether it sounds natural to you or not, my dog likes to chew on plastic. Don't ask me why. If she doesn't have a nylabone available she will start chewing on pens she finds around the house. She seems to use it as a way to release nervous energy, because the most common time for her to chew on it is when we have company or some other stressful event is occurring. She has a few antlers but she's not a big fan of them, though she does chew on them occasionally. I'm not about to take away a very safe toy that she takes great comfort in just because of someone's paranoia about chewing on plastic. If she were swallowing chunks of it you might have a point, but with the way she chews it's probably safer for her to chew unsupervised than an actual raw bone.

The horror!!









Oh, and unless you're on some primal type diet yourself, that excludes grains, I almost guarantee that you *do* eat most of the ingredients in those edible nylabones on a daily basis. Not that I recommend feeding them, but then that's precisely because I _don't_ subscribe to the belief that my dog should only eat what I would eat. Wheat and rice might be ok for me, but they aren't something I'm going to purposefully feed my dog if I have a choice.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

my dogs eat though edable nylabones like they are nothing and break off the plastic ones in large sharp chunks that have cut my feet, so I cant say I am a big fan. I got the puppies some "long lasting edable" nylabone chews a few months ago as chewies to distract them in the car, those "long lasting" chews were entirly gone in less then 10 minutes. the bag of carrots I replaced them with is cheaper and healthier lol


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mommy_to_HaileyMay said:


> Maybe I'm a complete fool, but I never thought that the dog was supposed to eat the nylabone. I thought that they were flavored plastic with ridges meant to clean teeth and prevent boredom chewing. Sure, my pup has made the edges of her nylabone rough but she hasn't truly eaten it and I don't anticipate her doing so.


You are so right by the way!! I think we are talking about what would happen if dogs actually swallowed the plastic. But yeah, the point is just to chew on it, not actually eat it like you said  my dog like kafkabeetles, loves to chew plastic. So flavoured plastic to her is a bonus!!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love nylabones-- they and Kongs are the only thing I feel OK about leaving Lola with unsupervised. If she wants to chew on plastic, more power to her.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my dog have also chewed up pens, frisbees, and milk jugs, something about plastic and it's texture must really appeal to them.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Keechak said:


> My dogs aren't supposed to eat blankets either and those are MUCH more dangerous to ingest. If I leave the puppy in her crate with a blanket and a nylabone, she chews on the nylabone. If I leave her in the crate without the nylabone she chews on the blanket.
> 
> You keep on talking about "the risk of eating plastic" Can you tell me exactly what this risk is? Sure it has ZERO nutritional value and in very large quantities can cause obstructions but there is really nothing horrible about ingesting a little plastic now and then especially when I know for a fact that the pieces are TINY. This is why when a toddler eats Barbie's shoe the doctor just laughs and says check the poop. They are not given to the dog for a food as you are suggesting, they are given as a way to keep the mind and body occupied for a while.
> 
> I am NOT going to give my dogs a real bone to chew on when I'm not there to supervise sorry not gunna happen!


this x1000. I simply do not feel comfortable leaving my dogs crated with real bones when unsupervised. When I see a nylabone crack in half and my dog trying to swallow a pointy shard whole, then I'll rethink this approach, but it hasnt happened yet.

And cotton is a plant, and "natural," but I guarantee you that leaving a dog crated and unsupervised with a rope toy is 1000x more dangerous than leaving a dog crated with a *gasp* unnatural plastic bone.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I give my dogs Nylabones with no issues. It gives them something to do and something to chew on to pass the time. My poodle won't chew on them often, but my westie mix likes them. I had a lab (RIP Chipper) who went through the tough chewer ones every week or two. Small price to pay, considering the satisfaction it gave him - never had a dog who liked to chew as much as he did! If they did chew off a piece of plastic, I saw them spit it out, rather than swallow it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My dogs have had Nylabones ... and honestly they are not all that enthusiastic about them. They are still lying around the house with a few bite marks on them. My dogs prefer hooves, pig ears, and cow ears ..... I honestly don't know how they compare in safety? 

There are clearly instructions on the Nylabone packages that say if they become too tattered or big chunks are coming off ... and when they get to a certain size ... they should be disposed of.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> My dogs have had Nylabones ... and honestly they are not all that enthusiastic about them. They are still lying around the house with a few bite marks on them.


Most of my dogs dont like them, but they seem to be a hit with all my lab fosters so we keep them around. Plus, they're really nice because you can scrub them and hose them off when they get dirty in the backyard (hattie LOVES burying them and then digging them back up.)

Just a preference thing I think. Current labxgolden cross foster LOVES his nylabones, toby enjoys the kong, and hattie loves squeaky toys.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

PunkyPug said:


> NOT something I'd even eat myself! My rule of thumb is: "If I won't eat it or even like the taste of it. I won't give it to my dog"(only used on dog products. NOT people food)RAW is an exception because dogs don't cook their food


We have nylabones but they barely chew on them. Occasionally I see them chewing on the nylabones but the bones are still intact.

I also disagree with the last part too. There is a big difference in feeding your dog a 'bad treat' occasionally and then feeding it to them all the time for a treat. I don't sweat it if my dog gets a treat now and again if the ingredients are not great. Summer loves milkbones and I let my relatives give them to her when she comes over or if we go to petsmart, I let the cashier give it to her. Oh, I am an abusive dog owner.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Keechak said:


> My dogs aren't supposed to eat blankets either and those are MUCH more dangerous to ingest. If I leave the puppy in her crate with a blanket and a nylabone, she chews on the nylabone. If I leave her in the crate without the nylabone she chews on the blanket.
> 
> You keep on talking about "the risk of eating plastic" Can you tell me exactly what this risk is? Sure it has ZERO nutritional value and in very large quantities can cause obstructions but there is really nothing horrible about ingesting a little plastic now and then especially when I know for a fact that the pieces are TINY. This is why when a toddler eats Barbie's shoe the doctor just laughs and says check the poop. They are not given to the dog for a food as you are suggesting, they are given as a way to keep the mind and body occupied for a while.
> 
> I am NOT going to give my dogs a real bone to chew on when I'm not there to supervise sorry not gunna happen!


If the dog chews the blanket. Then REMOVE the blanket. 
Ask any vet. They will tell you why your dogs shouldn't be eating plastic. It is common sense.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Besides, they don't digest the plastic. So it shouldn't do any harm.


Just because they don't digest the plastic doesn't mean it doesn't do any harm to them.



kafkabeetle said:


> Oh for crying out loud. Whether it sounds natural to you or not, my dog likes to chew on plastic. Don't ask me why. If she doesn't have a nylabone available she will start chewing on pens she finds around the house. She seems to use it as a way to release nervous energy, because the most common time for her to chew on it is when we have company or some other stressful event is occurring. She has a few antlers but she's not a big fan of them, though she does chew on them occasionally. I'm not about to take away a very safe toy that she takes great comfort in just because of someone's paranoia about chewing on plastic. If she were swallowing chunks of it you might have a point, but with the way she chews it's probably safer for her to chew unsupervised than an actual raw bone.
> 
> The horror!!
> 
> ...


I do feed RAW. Thank you very much.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> We have nylabones but they barely chew on them. Occasionally I see them chewing on the nylabones but the bones are still intact.
> 
> I also disagree with the last part too. There is a big difference in feeding your dog a 'bad treat' occasionally and then feeding it to them all the time for a treat. I don't sweat it if my dog gets a treat now and again if the ingredients are not great. Summer loves milkbones and I let my relatives give them to her when she comes over or if we go to petsmart, I let the cashier give it to her. Oh, I am an abusive dog owner.


Wow really. Hold an attitude with me why dontcya. I didn't say it was abusive.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Just because they don't digest the plastic doesn't mean it doesn't do any harm to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I do feed RAW. Thank you very much.




Pretty sure Kafkabeetle was referring to YOUR diet, not the dogs.

I eat mcdonalds sometimes, but NO WAY would I give it to the dogs - but that's my choice. I also have nylabones. The dogs could careless, but we have antlers strewn around the house as well. I don't mind giving them, because it's better than them eating a real bone because my female doesn't resource guard a nylabone and its virtually mess free.

Ultimately, everyone here is going to give their dogs whatever chew they want, and none of us are uneducated about nutrition and our pets well being.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Not advising for or against Nylabones, just that it's only product I have used for more years than I care to remember. Never had one problem.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

We're big fans of nylabones at my house. I must have 20 of them in various shapes and sizes. The dental dinosaurs are the all-time favorites after the gummi bones. I use the soft ones as special treats because their shelf-life is disappointingly limited around here!

PinkyPug-- Did you have some awful experience with them that made you so passionate against them? I totally get that if you don't like them, you shouldn't use them, but I don't understand why you care if other people do.

But what do I know? I even let mine play with empty and rinsed out bleach bottles, under supervision. They love those too. And for the whippet, there's nothing better than a kleenex. I try to stop that, but she's fiercely sneaky.


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

Benji Just started chewing unstuffed Kongs... Other than that he chews his Nylabone. I had to take away the blue one that comes in the puppy 3 pack (the one with the little nubs on it for teeth cleaning) and get him a more sturdy one because he was deliberately breaking the nubs and eating them, which just says to me...He needs something for more aggressive chewing. I left him on my bed while I took a shower and forgot to give him his Nylabone and he chewed up a cord that was still plugged in... (my phone charger) I'm sorry I rather him Chew a Nylabone than something that is very harmful like cords or something I don't want him chewing like my furniture. I haven't had any chewing issues because he loves hi Nylabone.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I have multiple nylabones in a few varieties spread around my house for Jubel and foster dogs to chew on. Jubel chews on them occasionally, more likely these days to be interested when he sees another dog chewing on one. The current foster, Duncan, LOVES both the nylabones and the antlers laying around the house to chew on. Duncan spends a large amount of his awake at home time chewing on one or the other. 

Yes they both ingest small bits of plastic they chew off but they are tiny enough they won't cause any harm. There are tons of other things in the house they would choose to chew on instead if the nylabones or antlers weren't available, all of which could easily cause harm if ingested. I'll stick with the nylabones and not have a moment of doubt I'm providing a safe chew for my dogs.

I haven't tried raw rib bones yet and I'm somewhat cautious to even try. Jubel is a power chewer and a food inhaler. It's a very real fear that he might try and swallow the entire rib whole as soon as it's even close to possible. Plus raw bones can't be left around the house as an unsupervised chew toy, that is what a lot of dogs need. They're need to chew can't be limited to times you are there to supervise their raw bone chewing. If you are leaving your dog alone with raw bones I'm much more concerned about the danger you're placing your dog in than anyone else is with their use of nylabones.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I see your temporary band has been lifted, PunkyPug, LOL!



Mheath0429 said:


> Pretty sure Kafkabeetle was referring to YOUR diet, not the dogs.


Yes, I was. If you're ok with eating something like rice YOURSELF, and you claim your dog should only eat what YOU would eat, then I don't see the problem with those edible nylabones. I don't like them either, but your logic is a little off.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Keechak said:


> my dog have also chewed up pens, frisbees, and milk jugs, something about plastic and it's texture must really appeal to them.


Same here. Mine chew the edges of the plastic water dish and pens and my plastic clock in card for work if it falls out of my work stuff. When they were crated they would chew the plastic crate pans. They really like Nylabones and it's about the only thing they enjoy besides real bones. They won't chew kongs ,and other toys they do actually chew pieces off of. The nylabones get chewed up looking, but they are not actually chewing off pieces. I just throw them away when they get too rough looking.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Hobbes has several nylabones and he loves to chew them. He doesn't _eat_ them, he _chews_ them. No doubt he ingests tiny bits of plastic, but they pass easily enough with no harm done. He's also chewed pens, water bottles, and various other plastic things which are potentially much more dangerous to him. So I'll take my chances with the nylabones. 

I gave him an edible one once, but it lasted all of about 2 minutes. "Long-lasting chew" my @ss.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

PunkyPug said:


> Wow really. Hold an attitude with me why dontcya. I didn't say it was abusive.


I think I'm detecting an attitude, but it's not from Laurelin.

You have an opinion. That's great. Without opinions, forums would be BORING.

But accept the fact that others (myself included) may not agree with you.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

PunkyPug said:


> Ask any vet. They will tell you why your dogs shouldn't be eating plastic. It is common sense.


Well if you wana go down that road. How bout "ask any vet and they'll tell you nylabones are safe" I've talked to two local vets about Nylabones one is an old school old timer who has been in the business for 40+ years and never had a single problem with them and recommends them and the other is a new technology type of vet who's been up to date on the newest studies and been vetting for 5+ years and she also recommends them.

What would you recommend my dog chew on in her crate? Something that is safe, and not digestible because I don't want her eating stuff while I'm gone that she can choke on. Maybe if you can recommend something better than Nylabones I'll be more willing to listen to you, but so far you haven't given any good argument towards not using nylabones other than "It's not natural to chew plastic" which is a very weak argument.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Well if you wana go down that road. How bout "ask any vet and they'll tell you nylabones are safe" I've talked to two local vets about Nylabones one is an old school old timer who has been in the business for 40+ years and never had a single problem with them and recommends them and the other is a new technology type of vet who's been up to date on the newest studies and been vetting for 5+ years and she also recommends them.
> 
> What would you recommend my dog chew on in her crate? Something that is safe, and not digestible because I don't want her eating stuff while I'm gone that she can choke on. Maybe if you can recommend something better than Nylabones I'll be more willing to listen to you, but so far you haven't given any good argument towards not using nylabones other than "It's not natural to chew plastic" which is a very weak argument.


This exactly, thank you! Bisc is crated when we're not home and the only thing I feel comfortable leaving her with are Nylabones and a stuffed/frozen Kong. She can't even have a crate pad, or a blanket draped over the crate because she will pull that through the crate bars and destroy it. Even the Kong would be questionable if Biscuit didn't stop chewing on it after she gets all the stuffing out. I won't leave her with her elk antler, even though she likes it more than the Nylabones, because she likes it TOO MUCH and needs supervision with it. But it wouldn't be reasonable to leave her in there with nothing to play with all day and expect her to like it, which seems to be what the OP is suggesting. If the dog eats tiny bits of plastic and poops them out, WHO CARES.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

OP why not just start a blog about how you hate every thing people do with their dogs?

My dogs can mow through a natural bone in an hour, but I still have the first nylabone I bought for Cheecho over a year and a half ago. He likes to chew his in the middle of the night, while I'm usualy sleeping.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

I do accept when others cannot agree with my opinion. But my issue here and nearly all of you don't see the harm in eating PLASTIC. Why don't you go eat some plastic and see how you feel tomorrow? Why not just feed your dogs nothing but plastic and see how he or see feels? It is common sense. Dogs aren't supposed to eat cloth, they aren't supposed to eat anything that isn't meat, bones or organ. And yet you still feel the need to feed your dogs inappropriate items.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Well, I see your temporary band has been lifted, PunkyPug, LOL!


My temporary *ban*. Has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

PunkyPug said:


> I do accept when others cannot agree with my opinion. But my issue here and nearly all of you don't see the harm in eating PLASTIC. Why don't you go eat some plastic and see how you feel tomorrow? Why not just feed your dogs nothing but plastic and see how he or see feels? It is common sense. Dogs aren't supposed to eat cloth, they aren't supposed to eat anything that isn't meat, bones or organ. And yet you still feel the need to feed your dogs inappropriate items.


you haven't mentioned WHY eating tiny pieces of plastic is a horrible thing other than "it's not natural". And yes I have eaten bits of plastic now and then, now a days it's unintentional but when I was a little kid it was a bit more of hmm chew on plastic, whoops swallowed it, oh well.

And as I said I DO NOT FEED my dogs plastic. They CHEW ON IT and happen to ingest some now and then I'm sure but it is NOT the intended purpose of the toy. You are telling me your dog has absolutely ZERO toys that are not made out of animal bone?


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> I do accept when others cannot agree with my opinion. But my issue here and nearly all of you don't see the harm in eating PLASTIC. Why don't you go eat some plastic and see how you feel tomorrow? Why not just feed your dogs nothing but plastic and see how he or see feels? It is common sense. Dogs aren't supposed to eat cloth, they aren't supposed to eat anything that isn't meat, bones or organ. And yet you still feel the need to feed your dogs inappropriate items.


goodness gracious- there is a difference between EATING and happening to swallow. And honestly, yes, as a child I did consume small amounts of plastic (a few beads one time) along with sand, playdoh, my friend swallowed a barbie shoe and a penny once- let me assure you, they pass right through.

I promise its not this huge animal rights crisis that you seem to think it is.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

No one is FEEDING their dog plastic. We simply aren't concerned over the tiny pieces that may be ingested from time to time. Funny enough my foster dog just chewed off a decent sized chunk off of one of the nylabones upstairs. Foster dog spit it out, I pick it up and set it aside on the couch next to the cup holder, few minutes later my own dog comes over and grabs it. Before I can get it out of his mouth he swallows it. Even with a larger bit of plastic swallowed I'm not worried, he'll pass it and it won't hurt him.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

And just throwing this out there....brachycephalic breeds and dog life vests arent exactly "natural." The fact that they're unnatural doesn't make them inherently harmful.

same with nylabones.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Years ago, I used to use the fruit Nylabones til one of my then dogs almost choked on a piece. Now, we only use the blue dental ones with the nubs. So far, neither of my two has gotten a piece off


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> I do accept when others cannot agree with my opinion. But my issue here and nearly all of you don't see the harm in eating PLASTIC. Why don't you go eat some plastic and see how you feel tomorrow? Why not just feed your dogs nothing but plastic and see how he or see feels? It is common sense. Dogs aren't supposed to eat cloth, they aren't supposed to eat anything that isn't meat, bones or organ. And yet you still feel the need to feed your dogs inappropriate items.


As others have noted, eating is not the same thing as chewing. Dogs need to eat, and dogs need to chew on things (most dogs, anyway), and these are two separate needs. Unlike dogs, most people don't need or want to chew on non-food items, but for those that do, there is something called "chewing gum," and it is basically a wad of rubber or a similar polymer (i.e. plastic). I suppose you think people shouldn't chew gum (or their fingernails, or pen caps) because they shouldn't eat rubber? Because it is THE SAME THING. Swallowing a piece of gum is the human equivalent of swallowing a piece of Nylabone. It's inert, it passes right through, no one cares. If my ate an entire plastic bone in one go, sure, I would not give them to her anymore. That would be dangerous. But these things last for months or years because the dog is not eating them! Because chewing is not the same as eating! I fail to see what is so complicated about this concept. 

The fact that you're still here saying things like "you still feel the need to feed your dogs inappropriate items" indicates to me that you're not doing so well at accepting that others might disagree with you. I agree with the person who suggested that you start a blog. I would totally read that.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We have two of these


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> I do accept when others cannot agree with my opinion.


Obviously you don't

Try living with 2 JRT for a while, I don't think your house will make it. I also don't think you get the >>> THEY DON'T EAT THE PLASTIC!!!<<< They might swallow little shreds, but they don't even notice.


----------



## rebelyell22 (Jul 14, 2012)

what about antlers? they dont splinter and are softer than a bone. nylabone alternative?


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Keechak said:


> We have two of these


We have two of those as well. And this one (Bubba's favorite)









And a couple of various other ones but df probably doesnt need to see them all


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

rebelyell22 said:


> what about antlers? they dont splinter and are softer than a bone. nylabone alternative?


my dogs ate an antler this weekend. the whole thing, chewed on it until it dissolved. 

probably the most expensive dog toy ever.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

First off, not in regards to the quote below, WOW.




Rescued said:


> my dogs ate an antler this weekend. the whole thing, chewed on it until it dissolved.
> *probably the most expensive dog toy ever*.


NO KIDDING! My dobe chews on antlers for about an hour or two and then he starts consuming it. I might as well just be feeding him $20's.
Then again.. feeding him $20's wouldn't be too natural, would it :laugh:


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

rebelyell22 said:


> what about antlers? they dont splinter and are softer than a bone. nylabone alternative?


They're too expensive, for one thing. But mostly I just don't trust my dog alone with them. She's too enthusiastic about antlers. I worry that if left alone, she would chip a tooth. Also, some of them are too soft and you can't predict which ones it will be.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha Rescued, you post the picture of the one nylabone I've bought that I would NOT recommend. Jubel was popping out those red nubs within minutes of me giving it to him and had it split open down it's side seam in about 30 minutes. He did enjoy it though, as you can see in the picture he wasn't ready to give it up when I took it away.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well there are many things that dogs should not eat and if I were you I would be talking/preaching to the dogs. I'm just sayin..


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

PunkyPug said:


> If the dog chews the blanket. Then REMOVE the blanket.
> Ask any vet. They will tell you why your dogs shouldn't be eating plastic. It is common sense.


I have asked my vet, who is holistic and a huge proponent of raw diets, by the way. She recommends Nylabones.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We have Nylabones in the house that are older than some of you. Eventually, they get shoved under the couch and disappear for an embarrassingly long time. Then we lose the TV remote or somebody's cell phone and, in the course of searching for it, the Nylabone resurfaces and Esther acts like an old friend has returned.

Just to remind you, this is the dog that dispatched a black Kong in 30 seconds. (If I had thought there was any chance of that happening, I would have video-taped it.) I took the pieces back to the pet store the next morning with the receipt, got my money back and bought several Nylabones.

If I noticed more than a little wear-and-tear, I'd replace the culprit. THAT is common sense. 

Nylabones do not constitute a significant portion of Esther's diet. She does not EAT them. 

Some dogs like Nylabones. Some aren't interested. I've never heard of a dog being injured by one, and that's more than I can say about nearly any other chew-toy.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I will say, my friend's dog chipped a tooth on one of the Durable Dental Dino nylabones and had to have it pulled. There are a few reviews about that on Amazon. These things happen. Still safer than most options.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I think you misread my first post. lol

I've eaten plastic before. I ate a plastic spoon once when I in elementary (no comment) and it passed right through. I would expect any nylabone shards would do the same. At any rate, my dogs don't chew them enough to make more than a few dents in them. They've never broken off a piece at all.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I've eaten plastic before. I ate a plastic spoon once when I in elementary (no comment) and it passed right through.


we don't even want to go over what I've eaten in my younger days. lol


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

dagwall said:


> Haha Rescued, you post the picture of the one nylabone I've bought that I would NOT recommend. Jubel was popping out those red nubs within minutes of me giving it to him and had it split open down it's side seam in about 30 minutes. He did enjoy it though, as you can see in the picture he wasn't ready to give it up when I took it away.


I didnt know it split down the middle like that! he's the same, pulled out all the bacon plugs (hahaha but really) in like ten minutes. his hasn't split down the side *yet* though. it looks like when i found that picture on petsmart.com that we're not the only ones- they removed the big corner plugs.

I'm pretty sure thats the reason its his favorite, since after he pulled out the plugs I only let him play with it when he's leashed right in front of me. Thanks for the warning though! we only leave the solid hard ones around the house, not this one.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> First off, not in regards to the quote below, WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I'm glad I'm not the only one!!! Toby is a soft-average chewer, nothing crazy and I went over a few mins after he got one and he was all "OMG OMG MOM LOOK YUM THIS TASTES SOO GOOD LOOK LOOK I ALMOST ATE THE WHOLE THING! :doh: "

we vacationed in colorado two weeks ago and i told my mom i was going to bring back an entire rack of antlers, to double as decoration/giant dog chew toy.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Rescued said:


> I didnt know it split down the middle like that! he's the same, pulled out all the bacon plugs (hahaha but really) in like ten minutes. his hasn't split down the side *yet* though. it looks like when i found that picture on petsmart.com that we're not the only ones- they removed the big corner plugs.
> 
> I'm pretty sure thats the reason its his favorite, since after he pulled out the plugs I only let him play with it when he's leashed right in front of me. Thanks for the warning though! we only leave the solid hard ones around the house, not this one.


Wow I thought Biscuit was the only one! We had that bacon bone for a little while, until Biscuit gnawed the end off (bad warning sign) and I saw it's hollow inside. Most of those Dura Chews are solid all the way through - I think it's just the kind with red bacon plugs that's a problem.

We have basically the entire Dura Chew lineup. Biscuit's favorite is the smooth ring, followed by the brown bacon bone. I don't understand why she thinks one hunk of meat flavored plastic is better than another, but there it is.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never used a Nylabone before, but I am thinkin about investing in one for Bryna. Anyone have any good suggestions for a 55lbs boxer mix?


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

rebelyell22 said:


> what about antlers? they dont splinter and are softer than a bone. nylabone alternative?


Thank you!


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

And as for everyone else, I'm done with this thread. And FYI eating and accidentally swallowing IS the same thing. It still involves chewing, munching, gulping and what have you.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> Thank you!


I don't think you read what other people said about how antlers are usually eaten and gone within hours...

Eating is deliberately taking large bites of something.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kayota said:


> I don't think you read what other people said about how antlers are usually eaten and gone within hours...


Or in the case of my dog, completely ignored.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kayota said:


> I don't think you read what other people said about how antlers are usually eaten and gone within hours...


We use antlers a lot here - perhaps you are buying an antler that is too small or has the marrow too exposed. We have had the same ones for months, they rotate between 4 large ones (huskies) and two have marrow exposed, two do not. They are the big ones and they last much longer. In fact, they are the longest lasting chew I have ever used. 

While I understand where the OP is going with this, it could have been handled better in my opinion. You don't have to give your dogs anything you don't want to, but being rude about it won't get you anywhere - You get more flies with honey than vinegar.



Kuma'sMom said:


> Or in the case of my dog, completely ignored.


Soak it, don't boil them, in either beef broth or chicken broth. Works like a charm when mine seem to be uninterested.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> And as for everyone else, I'm done with this thread. And FYI eating and accidentally swallowing IS the same thing. It still involves chewing, munching, gulping and what have you.


There is a big bad world out there of things dogs can eat or accidentally swallow. There is a big bad world of things out there I eat and accidentally swallow.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

PunkyPug said:


> And as for everyone else, I'm done with this thread. And FYI eating and accidentally swallowing IS the same thing. It still involves chewing, munching, gulping and what have you.


But you implied that we give the nylabones as a dietary supplement which is when we stated that we do not, there IS a difference between being FED a toy and being given a toy to chew on. I also do not use every type of nylabone out there, I HATE the ones intended to be edible, I also dislike the ones with the red nubs shown here.

You are still being hysterical and providing no evidence to support your stance. You stated vets don't like them but this is simply a down right untrue.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I also do not use every type of nylabone out there, I HATE the ones intended to be edible, I also dislike the ones with the red nubs shown here.


I also just use the old school nylabones, I did try one of the nubby rascals, but only once.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mheath0429 said:


> Soak it, don't boil them, in either beef broth or chicken broth. Works like a charm when mine seem to be uninterested.


That's a good idea. I have antlers around here but Mia chewed it for maybe a minute before deciding it was BORING! I'll try that and see if that perks them up.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah Jubel was only mildly interested in the deer antler I picked up at the pet expo back in March. He'd chew on it a bit every now and then, about the same as he did with the nylabones. So far all but one of the foster dogs I've watched have LOVED the deer antler. Jubel being the brat that he is becomes very interested in the antler when another dog shows interest in it. The 6-7' deer antler I got in March is now just under 3' and very close to being tossed out of fear one of them will swallow it whole soon. Three more are on their way that I ordered on amazon. Duncan the foster seems to really love the antlers and I'm pretty sure he's gone through close to 1.5' of that antler himself in the last 4 weeks I've had him. He also really likes the nylabones, both are acceptable options for him to chew on constantly available around the house. I feel safer leaving the nylabone with him in his crate than the antler though.


----------



## storysunfolding (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad to see the forums response. The initial logic here is wrong since humans in many cases eat plastics. Something as simple as paraffin wax in foods like confectioneries to various others used as preservatives. The plastics are picked for being either unable to be digested or not releasing a harmful toxin in the digestion process (since we've used some of these for hundreds of years... trial by experimentation- Yikes!). So if we eat plastics, why not dogs?

The nylabone plastics were likely chosen for the same reason, they have no harmful toxins within or released by the digestive process. In the end it does absolutely no harm to the dog. If it did, given the ferocity of pet owners, they wouldn't adore the shelves of every pet store in the nation.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

> Try living with 2 JRT for a while, I don't think your house will make it. I also don't think you get the >>> THEY DON'T EAT THE PLASTIC!!!<<< They might swallow little shreds, but they don't even notice.


True! I have the holes to prove it... Rosie loves her nylabone, especially when you hold it pretending it's the greatest thing in the world before letting her have it. I think she gets jealous!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We get nylabones for when we have litters of pups, the pups love them and yeah we don't have to worry about them when we are not watching them. Never had any problems with them. Plus they are easy to clean. 

BB's favorite toys are milk jugs, and peanut butter jars that have a little peanut butter in them.

I like antlers, and himalayan chews for that matter, but they can get expensive, so I usually will be a really big one at shows and that will last for a long time, I think I have a few that are a year or so old but they are still good. I haven't bought any Himalayans lately but those lasted a few months for the largest size.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

SamiSaysRawr said:


> True! I have the holes to prove it... Rosie loves her nylabone, especially when you hold it pretending it's the greatest thing in the world before letting her have it. I think she gets jealous!


My 2 have more toys than they can count, so I don't have problems with them puting holes in things, but I wouldn't put it past them!

Today, I bought the evil cousin of nylabone....a KONG. I bought it for a pit pup I work with at the rescue, he is about to go through demodex treatment(plus we have run out of out door kennels, we have more comming in than going out XD ) so I thought he might like to have a toy for his crate. >:] MMMMM Plastic. I got him the BIG black one, yummy.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I like antlers, and himalayan chews for that matter, but they can get expensive, so I usually will be a really big one at shows and that will last for a long time, I think I have a few that are a year or so old but they are still good. I haven't bought any Himalayans lately but those lasted a few months for the largest size.


I bought a himalayan chew also at the pet expo, Jubel would chew through about an inch in 15 minutes. Not long lasting enough with him. He loved it so much that if I didn't take it away after 15-20 minutes he'd most likely keep chewing it until it was gone. So those just aren't cost effective at all with him, the antlers last a lot longer for him.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

i had a good laugh this morning.... getting ready to go to work at 7am and was putting some tiny plastic beads in a ziploc baggie (the kids made motors today and we needed the beads).

The bag had a hole in it. twenty or thirty tiny beads spilled out and bounced all over the pergo floor. bubba was elated.... him and hattie chased them for ten minutes.

he may or may not have consumed a few. i was laughing too hard to catch them.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Rescued said:


> i had a good laugh this morning.... getting ready to go to work at 7am and was putting some tiny plastic beads in a ziploc baggie (the kids made motors today and we needed the beads).
> 
> The bag had a hole in it. twenty or thirty tiny beads spilled out and bounced all over the pergo floor. bubba was elated.... him and hattie chased them for ten minutes.
> 
> he may or may not have consumed a few. i was laughing too hard to catch them.


:O you terrible owner! I can't beleve you let your dogs eat some thing that will pass right through their system like it was not even there! ;P


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

zeronightfarm said:


> :O you terrible owner! I can't beleve you let your dogs eat some thing that will pass right through their system like it was not even there! ;P


:nono: it never should have happened.

:biggrin1:


----------

